
Ask HN: Phone/conference for small global teams? - codegeek
If you have remote teams working across the world, what are some of the tools you guys use other than skype and chats&#x2F;slack.
======
apryldelancey
Other than what you've listed we use Google Hangouts.

------
zenman
I have used hoot [http://onhoot.com](http://onhoot.com) it works well for
streaming mobile first

------
DonMarlo
Starleaf works surprisingly good

------
Irishsteve
appear.in

------
taf2
Google hangouts

------
dplgk
Biba

UberConference

~~~
twunde
I like uberconference a lot, but I had a lot of trouble doing screen sharing
while in Italy. This may depend on your internet connection and your global
location. The voice over internet was great thou

